# εφτά χιλιάδες...



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2009)

...και κάπου μέσα στο Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο βλέπω ότι ο Νίκελ ξεπέρασε τις εφτά χιλιάδες αναρτήσεις. Εύχομαι με υγεία, με κέφι και με εμπνεύσεις, εφτά φορές να τις εφταπλασιάσει...

Όχι, θα μου ξέφευγε αυτό το εφτάρι... :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2009)

Πάν' απ' όλα ευχαριστούμε, nickel, για την εφταχίλιαρη βοήθεια!


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

εφτά φορές ευχαριστώ,
εφτά φορές θαυμάζω,
κι εφτά φορές θε να ρωτώ,
σαν νόημα δεν βγάζω.​ 
εφτά μυριάδες νήματα
ν' ανοίξεις εύχομαί σου
και τσ' απαντήσεις σαν θωρώ,
τη γνώση ορέγομαί σου.​


----------

